# hollywood medicine



## txpj007 (Aug 25, 2009)

*!!SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT!!*

so i just watched "the last house on the left" the other night.  not here to give my opinion on the movie. but the scene were the dad is doctoring his daughter that is nearly dead made me smile/laugh.  the guy uses a freakin steak knife and a tube from a windex bottle to give his daughter a chest tube.  definitely NOT recommended but ive seen crazier improvised techniques for other procedures.  I had to ask myself if i was in the exact same situation would i do the same. anybody else see this? your thoughts?


----------



## Muppet (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh brother. I think this is just as bad as that show of T.V., Royal Pains. I think T.V. medicine is poor and I refused to watch them. The only show I ever watched was Rescue 911. Thats what made me become a Paramedic while in the Army.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> The only show I ever watched was Rescue 911.
> F.M.



I loved that show and unsolved mysteries that use to come on right after rescue 911…:cool:


----------



## Muppet (Aug 25, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I loved that show and unsolved mysteries that use to come on right after rescue 911…:cool:




Holy crap. Thats right. That was in the mid 90's, right?

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes sir! well more early 90's but yep!;)


----------



## Muppet (Aug 25, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Yes sir! ;)



I was in the 82nd. when I would watch that after P.T. before going down to the aid station.

F.M.:)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, I was like 10 years old when I would watch it... 93ish... :doh:


----------



## Sdiver (Aug 25, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> The only show I ever watched was Rescue 911.
> F.M.





J.A.B. said:


> I loved that show and unsolved mysteries that use to come on right after rescue 911…:cool:



Kids....the BOTH of ya. 

There was (and STILL is) only ONE show that was Da Bomb !!!!!

Mmmmmm.....That Dixie...Yum, Yum, Yum.....


----------



## txpj007 (Aug 25, 2009)

they brought unsolved mysteries back but i dont know if it lasted.  one of the first episodes was about kurt cobain's murder/suicide.   

anyways i agree tv and movie medicine is bad in general as is most hollywood depictions of things medical/military.  i just liked the spirit of the scene.  i mean there is a technique to use a foley cath in the field if thats all you got and absolutely need a chest tube.  so the windex steak knife technique in the movie made me laugh but made me think as well.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Wow, I was like 10 years old when I would watch it... 93ish... :doh:



Shit I feel old now. Thanks.

F.M.:doh:


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2009)

Sdiver said:


> Kids....the BOTH of ya.
> 
> There was (and STILL is) only ONE show that was Da Bomb !!!!!
> 
> Mmmmmm.....That Dixie...Yum, Yum, Yum.....



I am a little to young, I am 32 but nevertheless a good one.

F.M.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 26, 2009)

HOUSE cause he is an asshole...


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Emergency - I had the biggest crush on Randolph Mantooth!  And he still looks pretty fine!


----------



## judomedic (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, as everyone knows, I'm not former military or SF. That said, IMHO, there has been a good paramedic show since Johnny and Roy! ER made medics look like panicky morons and third watch made us look like doped out losers. 

I for one never panic! I cry, scream, yell, cuss, spit, kick, bite, pray, and occasionally submissively urinate, but I never panic! 

And forget about recreation shows! Oh my Lord! CPR is a holding pattern!


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 30, 2009)

Emergency was a driving force in my wanting to become a firefighter and a paramedic.  In fact I have most of the episodes and still watch them from time to time..... Awesome show.

I like House and 3rd Watch as well, but despised ER...


----------



## Muppet (Aug 30, 2009)

I watch Third Watch but not E.R. Emergency is the shis nik, I still get really motivated when I watch it.

F.M.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 30, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Wow, I was like 10 years old when I would watch it... 93ish... :doh:


 
Shut up I was 25 chasing ugly chicks in college


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am actually watching it right now and I thought it was a pretty good try at being accurate... Chest tube was kinda cool he even did the finger sweep for adhesions.


----------



## txpj007 (Aug 31, 2009)

cback0220 said:


> I am actually watching it right now and I thought it was a pretty good try at being accurate... Chest tube was kinda cool he even did the finger sweep for adhesions.



finally...a like mind:)  dirt medicine is overlooked in the civilian world


----------



## Muppet (Aug 31, 2009)

True, true you are.

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 2, 2009)

i dunno what size windex bottle he got the tube from, but a garden hose or the hose off of a dish sprayer would have been closer in size - even a fuel line from a vehicle, though that's a bit TOO dirty, perhaps  - but I'm all for the improvisation.  if it's all you got..... do what you gotta do :)


----------

